# Beckhoff zusammenstellung



## mike1976 (4 September 2009)

Hallo,

hmmmm.... wie fange ich am besten an!
Also habe bis jetzt erfahrung mit der s7 300.
Wir haben jetzt in der Firma ein testpaket von beckhoff bestellt mit folgenden komponeten:

1.) Einen Profibus Slave: CX1500-B310 (für eventuelle anbindung an S7)
2.) Ein CX1010-0121 (CPU für TwinCat)
3.) Ein CX1100-0002 Power Modul)
4.) Ein KL6811 (DALI/DSI)
5.) Ein KL6301 (EIB-Busklemme)
6.) Ein KL1408 (DI Eingang)
7.) Ein KL2408 (DI Ausgang)
8.) Ein KL3061 (Analog eingang)
9.) Ein KL3201 (Analog eingang für Wiederstände, Temp. )
10.) Ein KL9160 (230v Terminal)
11.) Ein KL2761 (1 Kanal Universal Dimmer 600VA)
12.) Ein KL9010 (Bus End Terminal)

So das wären die Komponenten!!
Meine frage ist jetzt, wie kann ich die zusammenstobeln (sprich in welcher reihen folge Steck ich sie auf meine hutschine).
Da ich ja wahlweise mit Profibus Slave oder  CPU Grundmodul arbeiten könnte, ändert sich dan bei dem aufbau auch irgendwas??
Oder gibt es einen konfigurator bei dem ich den aufbau simmulieren kann oder so??

Danke im Vorraus
Mike

*
*


----------



## Controllfreak (4 September 2009)

> Da ich ja wahlweise mit Profibus Slave oder  CPU Grundmodul arbeiten könnte, ändert sich dan bei dem aufbau auch irgendwas??


Es ändert sich am HW-Aufbau nix! Wichtig ist das Du 230V und 24V trennst, die Reihenfolge müsste passen.


----------



## MasterOhh (4 September 2009)

Bei uns hat sich Regel eingebürgert die Klemmen ihrer Nummer nach zu stecken. Ausnahme wäre da nur die KL9160, die muss halt links von den Klemmen sein die sie versorgen soll.


----------



## trinitaucher (4 September 2009)

mike1976 schrieb:


> Meine frage ist jetzt, wie kann ich die zusammenstobeln (sprich in welcher reihen folge Steck ich sie auf meine hutschine).


Reihenfolge bei CX-Steuerungen (PC-Steuerung) prizipiell egal.
Dann liegt es nur an den Potenzialschienen. Da du 230V und 24V mischt, pass auf die Kontaktierungen auf (siehe Datenblätte und Doku).

Deine o.g. Reihenfolge ist aber so ok, meine ich.


mike1976 schrieb:


> Da ich ja wahlweise mit Profibus Slave oder  CPU Grundmodul arbeiten könnte, ändert sich dan bei dem aufbau auch irgendwas??


Wie genau meinst du das?


mike1976 schrieb:


> Oder gibt es einen konfigurator bei dem ich den aufbau simmulieren kann oder so??


Das SPS-Programm kannste simulieren, die E/As nicht direkt. Nur mit etwas Aufwand durch eine zusätzliche Task im System Manager oder ein zweites SPS-Programm, welches die E/As simuliert.


----------



## Gerri (4 September 2009)

die digitalen vor den analogen klemmen. Als 300 ersatz reicht aber auch ein BX von der Performance!


----------



## mike1976 (4 September 2009)

DANKE DANKE DANKE.........

So wie ich das jetzt verstehe kann ich die reihen folge belassen laut meiner auflistung.

Mit denn Wahlweisen betrieb meinte ich, das ich die module entweder mit dem profibus slave betreibe oder mit der cpu.

Da ich mich aber bei der S7 besser auskenne werde ich fürs erste mal über den slave testen und mich mit der software von beckhoff besser befassen.

Das einzige was mir noch etas komisch vorkommt bei den aufbau ist die 230v powerklemme, die brauche ich sogesehen nur für die dimmklemme oder??
Dachte die versogrt sich selbst oder liege ich da auf dem holzweg??
Denn dann würde ich die ja gar nicht benötigen??
Die I/O´s beziehn die spannung von CX1100-0002 Power Modul.

Danke nochmal für die vielen antworten

mike


----------



## mike1976 (4 September 2009)

Zu meinen Wahlweisen betrieb:

Habe gerade in der doku gesehen das der Profibus slave ja zu dem system gehört und das er vor der cpu montiert wird. Ich dachte ich muss wenn ich mich mit der s7 verbinde die cpu wegmachen und den profibus slave montieren!! Hoffe ich habe das richtig verstanden.


----------



## trinitaucher (4 September 2009)

Der CX ist deine Steuerung. Dort ist die SPS mit dem TwinCAT drauf. Der Profibus Slave (oder allgemein eine modulare Feldbusschnittstelle am CX) ermöglicht den Prozessdatenaustausch z.B. mit einer übergeordneten S7. Die I/Os werden ansonsten immer rechts am CX angereiht.
Wenn du anstelle des DP-Slaves einen DP-Master links anstecken würdest, könntest der CX auch als Master für unterlagerte Profibusgeräte fungieren.


----------



## mike1976 (4 September 2009)

hmmm.....
könnte ich die module auch mit dem dp-slave ohne cx betreiben zb über s7 oder ist das mit dem slave nicht möglich???(brauche ich da oder gibt es da eigene feldbuss koppler)
Oder verstehe ich da überhaupt was falsch?!


Danke


----------



## trinitaucher (4 September 2009)

Ein CX ist eine vollwertige Steuerung. Wenn du nur die Klemmen an einer S7 betreiben willst, brauchst du die DP-Slave-Baugfruppe nicht. Dafür gibt's "Buskoppler":

http://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?bus_terminal/buskopl.htm

... diese Feldbussysteme werden von Beckhoff unterstützt :-D


----------



## mike1976 (4 September 2009)

Danke, 
Ja habe festgestellt wenn ich die beckhoff busklemmen mit zb einer s7 koppeln will dann brauche ich einen zb bk3150.

So, habe nun mal meine station wie oben beschrieben aufgebaut und in betrieb genommen. System hochgefahren und mich mal durchgewühlt.
Meine Frage: Twincat ist auf dem Sytem ja nicht voll installiert oder?
Nur der system Configuration, Programmiert man dies nun über einen pc oder updatet man das system oder?????


----------



## trinitaucher (5 September 2009)

Auf den CX-Systemen (ohne Festplatte) oder generell solche mit Windows CE ist die Software nicht drauf. Dafür zahlste ja auch weniger.

Lad dir die TwinCAT-Software von der Beckhoff Homepage, installier sie auf deinem Programmier-PC, stelle eine Netzwekrverbindung zwischen PC und CX her, öffne den "System Manager" und mache "Zielsystem wählen". Dann erscheint dieser Dialog:
http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.p...anager/basics/TcSysMgr_ChooseTargetSystem.htm
DOrt auf "Suchen" gehen. Dann kommt dieser Dialog:
http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.p...temmanager/basics/TcSysMgr_AddRouteDialog.htm

Dort auf "Broadcast Search". Dann sollte der CX erscheinen. Dann "Route hinzufügen" und wqieder über "wähle Zielsystem" zum CX verbinden. 

Fort an kannst du den CX programmieren.


----------



## mike1976 (5 September 2009)

Danke

Habe gestern noch umher experementiert und bin dann auch so weit gekommen, habe mir die Twincat 1440 (glaube so heist die aktuelle) runtergeladen und auf meinem pc installiert.
Und dann eben so verbunden. Im System manager von twincat.
Das einzige wo ich dann angestanden bin war: jedesmal wenn ich die hardware konfig getestet habe (glaube so heist der punkt) kamm immer die meldung das der cx1, cx2, cx1100...... eine task zuweisung braucht. Habe mich dann durch die hilfe gewühlt und gesehen das es nichts anderes ist als eine ein- bzw ausgangs zuweisung auf ein sps programm ist!! Hoffe ich habe das so richtig verstanden?!

Danke nochmal, werde heute am nachmittag mich weiter damit beschäftigen.


Edit:
wo finde ich eigentlich eine übersicht über die merkerbereiche bzw. wie schreibe ich in der anweisung einen ein/ausgang richtig, denn so wie bei der s7 mit zb. e0.1 oder a0.1 oder m1.0 geht es nicht,


----------



## trinitaucher (5 September 2009)

mike1976 schrieb:


> Das einzige wo ich dann angestanden bin war: jedesmal wenn ich die hardware konfig getestet habe (glaube so heist der punkt) kamm immer die meldung das der cx1, cx2, cx1100...... eine task zuweisung braucht. Habe mich dann durch die hilfe gewühlt und gesehen das es nichts anderes ist als eine ein- bzw ausgangs zuweisung auf ein sps programm ist!! Hoffe ich habe das so richtig verstanden?!


Quasi ja. Es raicht aber auch eine "zusätzliche Task" unter "System-Konfiguration" im System Manager. Da fügst du Variablen an, verknüpfst mindestens eine und setzt das Häkchen "Autostart".


mike1976 schrieb:


> wo finde ich eigentlich eine übersicht über die merkerbereiche bzw. wie schreibe ich in der anweisung einen ein/ausgang richtig, denn so wie bei der s7 mit zb. e0.1 oder a0.1 oder m1.0 geht es nicht,


Brauchste bei TwinCAT nicht. Das arbeitet ohne feste Adressen. DU verknüpfst nur die Variablen ... fertig.


----------



## mike1976 (5 September 2009)

So,

habe nun ein plc projekt erstellt, mit "in variable = out variable"
laut einer anleitung habe ich gelesen das ich für die variable "%I*"(für eingang) und "%Q*" (für ausgang) als adresse angeben muss befor ich sie zuweise?!?!
Habe es auch so gemacht, habe dann mein plc projekt in den system manager importiert und die "in" variable (IN) mit einen eingang von der kl1408 verbunden, das gleiche mit der "out" variable, eine verknüpfung auf einen ausgang amkl2408 eben.
Zuordnung erzeugt,Konfig überprüft,aktivierung der konfig, und dann neustart des twincat system. 
So dann mit dem plc online eingeloggt programm drauf, start plc und dann wollte ich eben testen. 
Leider macht die kl2408 nichts, die led bei der 1408 kommt zwar aber das wars auch schon.
Und wenn ich über plc denn "in" direkt setzte ist zwar meine variable was ich im system manager mit dem "out" verküpft habe auf 1 aber der "out" von den kl2408 eben nicht.
Stehe im moment etwas daneben.
Habt ihr rat für mich?

Hoffe ich habe es so formuliert das nicht jeder spanisch versteht :-(

danke

Edit:
Aja ich habe als Zielplattform bei PLC "PC oder CX (x86)" gewählt!!!!!


----------



## trinitaucher (5 September 2009)

Dein Programm (PC/CX als Plattform) sollte so aussehen:

Deklaration:

```
VAR
  inVar AT%I*: BOOL;
  outVar AT%Q*: BOOL;
END_VAR
```
Programm MAIN (ST):

```
outVar := inVar;
```
Übersetzen, speichern, in System manager einlesen, Variablen verknüpfen, Konfiguration aktivieren. In PLC-Control "Online" gehen, Programm laden und "Starten".

Wenn du nun im System Manager die "inVar" im E/A-Bereich über den "Online"-Reiter auf 1 forced, oder 24V auf den Eingang legst, sollte der Ausgang für outVar leuchten.


----------



## mike1976 (5 September 2009)

Tja, leider geht bei mir gar nichts.
Habe alles soweit gemacht, kann in plc die "var_in" auf 1 forcen und dan wird die "var_out" auch 1, das selbe ist auch im system manager wenn ich die variable von meinen projekt beobachte bzw steure. Aber beim kl2408 tut sich nichts. Kann es sein das ich bei der Konfig was falsch gemacht habe. Habe die zusammen stellung der e/a so übernommen wie er sie mir eingelesen hat. Muss ich da noch etwas beachten?? Schön langsam verzweifle ich will doch nur ein erfolg erlebnis. :-(

Edit:
Was mir noch komisch vorkommt oder ist das so, ich kann die kl2408 im free modus normal ansteuern, aber sobald ich im konfig oder echtzeit modus bin geht nichts mehr?!?


----------



## trinitaucher (5 September 2009)

Kannste mal deine .pro und .tsm Dateien posten?


----------



## Ralle (6 September 2009)

@mike

Ja, mir ist auch schon aufgefallen, daß die tatsächliche Einbindung von Hardware bei Beckhoff ihre Tücken hat, leider. Einen Handgriff (Mausklick) vergessen und nichts geht. Vielleicht kommen die da nochmal drauf, das etwas übersichtlicher und logischer zu gestalten.


----------



## mike1976 (6 September 2009)

Hey Leute,

Habe gestern nochmal das ganze projekt neu aufgesetzt, sprich programm und Hardware. Habe dann auch die KL1408 und die KL2408 aus dem system gelöscht und manuel eingefügt. PLC programm eingefügt und die Variablen verknüpft. Siehe da auf einmal ging es.
Kann es sein das bei dem automatischen einlesen da irgendein fehler war?? Der system manager zeigte mir zwar alles so an wie es konfig. war. Aber es ging erst als ich die klemmen löschte und manuel eigefügt habe!!!

Danke nochmal für euer bemühen.
Werde mich am abend wieder beschäftigen damit.
Danke

Mike

PS: Habe mal meine 2 dateien gepostet!!!


----------



## trinitaucher (6 September 2009)

Hmm, soweit alles gut, was das Projekt angeht.

Eine Sache vielleicht noch, die von TwinCAT-neulingen gern mal vergessen wird:
Immer wenn sich irgendwelche Dinge am Prozessabbild ändern, z.B. neue E/As hinzugefügt, neue oder geänderte E/A-Variablen im SPS-Programm sind.... halt alles, was über eine einfache Änderung des SPS-Programms hinausgeht, sollte immer im System Manager die "Konfiguration aktiviert" werden.

Und wenn du die E/As änderst, auch manuell welche löscht oder hinzufügst, selbst wenn sie eigentlich nichts mir den SPS-Variablen zu tun haben, solltest du zumindest "Neuladen der E/A-Geräte" machen.

Weiterhin viel Erfolg!


----------



## mike1976 (6 September 2009)

Grosses Danke an "trinitaucher", für die schnelle hilfe und ausdauer 

Ja werde es mir merken.
Aber vor allem mal lesen, lesen, lesen und noch mehr testen


----------



## mike1976 (6 September 2009)

Eines würde mich noch interresieren, 
und zwar,
wie oder wo finde ich die "TcSystemCX.lib" zb. beispiel.
Muss ich die erst irgendwo von beckhoff downloaden (habe zwar schon gegoogelt aber nichts gefunden) oder finde ich die in der plc (aber im Bibliotheks verwalter sind ja nur ein paar standart "fb" und "fun"  aufgelistet).


----------



## mike1976 (6 September 2009)

Sorry, "manchmal sieht man den wald vor lauter bäume nicht"!!!

Einfügen, weitere bibliotheken und eben was man dann braucht 

DANKE


----------

